# White Labs?



## caseyof99 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have read that the white labs are a different collection point and that they are just a color variation. does anyone know which? either way i think they would look good in my tank with my yellow labs. i just didnt know if they are hybrids or variants. anyone have any knowledge i would be glad for you to share with me.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Nkhata Bay
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1667

I saw these recently at a LFS and was wondering how available they are, either online or via LFS's.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd imagine they'll hybridize with your yellow labs. I guess it's technically not hybridizing, though. Interbreed? Either way, your fry probably won't be pure yellow or white.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

dielikemoviestars said:


> I'd imagine they'll hybridize with your yellow labs. I guess it's technically not hybridizing, though. Interbreed? Either way, your fry probably won't be pure yellow or white.


+1 Either yellow or white, or if both, never trade or sell the fry.


----------



## caseyof99 (Aug 5, 2009)

i never keep my fry anyways. only have to cull a few every couple months. out of every female i have only a couple make it. the only ones i have kept are some of my red top trewavasae. the females wont accept courtship from any other species. thanks for the info on em.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Think I opened a can of worms regarding .spp Caeruleus.
My LFS has what they're calling Nkali.
Are these the same as L. Caeruleus Lundo Island?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

caseyof99 said:


> i never keep my fry anyways. only have to cull a few every couple months. out of every female i have only a couple make it. the only ones i have kept are some of my red top trewavasae. the females wont accept courtship from any other species. thanks for the info on em.


 :thumb: regarding the fry. :-? regarding the females.


----------



## caseyof99 (Aug 5, 2009)

by kept i mean kept in my tanks. im not trying to get into the breeding biz. just want nice tanks.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

GTZ said:


> My LFS has what they're calling Nkali.
> Are these the same as L. Caeruleus Lundo Island?


Anyone?


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

I think there are many collection points and a few color variants...it's a pretty big lake. The orange one from Ruarwe is probably a white lab with a special diet making it orange. There are white labs. slightly blue labs, half yellow half white, and yellow. The ones in the hobby as stated in a CF article (see the library) comes from just a few of them collected some time ago. I can't metion any sponsors but one of them was selling a new color variant I've never seen before. He has pictures on his website.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is the Lundo L Caeruleus


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, basically what I'm wondering is if the Nkali have been renamed or reclassified as Lundo or vice versa. Is it the same fish. The Nkhata I'm fairly certain is a seperate morph.

Nkali

















This was labelled as labidochromis nkali lundo island


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry, don't know the answer to that, hopefully someone more knowledgeable will chime in.


----------



## TutenStain (Mar 22, 2009)

GTZ said:


> Thanks, basically what I'm wondering is if the Nkali have been renamed or reclassified as Lundo or vice versa. Is it the same fish. The Nkhata I'm fairly certain is a seperate morph.
> 
> Nkali
> 
> ...


Someone know?

Bought fish called Labidochromis Nkali white lundo.

Is it a variant of Labidochromis caeruleus caught in Lundo island? Where does nkali come in?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Never heard of Nkali, did not find it in a search of Cichlidae. It does not appear that it was ever part of a scientific name of a species of Labidochromis. It did not come up as a collection point. I don't think you can make the leap that the fish was collected at Lundo without confirmation from the seller.

Using Google I do find Nkali but I was unable to find a connection to Lundo. Maybe it was a trade name used for a while.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> Never heard of Nkali, did not find it in a search of Cichlidae. It does not appear that it was ever part of a scientific name of a species of Labidochromis. It did not come up as a collection point. I don't think you can make the leap that the fish was collected at Lundo without confirmation from the seller.
> 
> Using Google I do find Nkali but I was unable to find a connection to Lundo. Maybe it was a trade name used for a while.


Thanks for the info.
Closest match on Cichlidae under Caeruleus would be 'Male at Londo Bay', actually they look identical to what I have.
'Lundo Island' is close, however the barring is much darker in the picture.


----------



## TutenStain (Mar 22, 2009)

Its confirmed a F1 from Lundo.

The question is if the fish is a variant of labidochromis caeruleus?

I think Lundo comes from "labidochromis sp. nkali" which it was called before it was scientifically described. Now what Im wondering if it got reclassified as labidochromis caeruleus (Lundo Island) with trade name "nkali"?

Anybody know?

Pictures:

Male:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't seen any with barring over the face. That's not to say it isn't L. Caeruleus, I simply don't know. Check the picture gallery here for a better look. There are quite a few L. Caeruleus variants of which I wasn't aware. On top of that, determining where ones own Labs are from can prove to be problematic, or at least that's been my experience. My Labs, sold as Nkali, look more simliar to Londo Bay than Lundo Island.


----------

